#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >   vs  -

## Goblin_Gaga

_  :
-   -  ?
-  -    !
-    -  ?
-       c._

       ,    .  ,   -  , ,    -  . , ,       ,         .  ,   .    ?   -       "  - , , "  " vs  -   ."

 -.           .          . !   "",      ,     .      ,      ,     . ,    ,      .    ,     ,      ,   .  ?  ,      .

!            .             -.   ? ,  - !

,    ,         -   .    .          ,   " "  " ".       ! ,   ,    ,     - .      .  !

     "",    "" !     ,      ! ! ,  ,  ,   ,      ,   !         .

P.S.     ...   ...

----------


## Lavrik

,    :EEK!:

----------

-   ?

----------

... :Big Grin: 
  ? :EEK!:

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *    ...*


  !!!        "",               .  ""  ,   ,  - " "...   :Cool:

----------

,   .
  ,     , 
    .
   ,     , 
     ....
    "",  :
", , , !",       ,     ,        ,   .
 ,  - ,      ,     - -.       ,       ,    ,    .
   ,    , ,   ,    ,     .

----------

!   !
:

----------

,       !!

----------

,    ?

----------

???

----------


## stas

> 03.09.2002, 16:38  *Goblin_Gaga* 	   #1
> 
> 15.02.2010, 21:40  **	   #10


      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1C_rvoicer

> _  :
> -   -  ?
> -  -    !
> -    -  ?
> -       c._
> 
>        ,    .  ,   -  , ,    -  . , ,       ,         .  ,   .    ?   -       "  - , , "  " vs  -   ."
> 
>  -.           .          . !   "",      ,     .      ,      ,     . ,    ,      .    ,     ,      ,   .  ?  ,      .
> ...


    100%  " "... ,   -    "",    ...   .   .      ,   ...   -   . 
 ,    ?    -   , ,   :Smilie: ))

----------


## omigO



----------


## masha29

,   -  !   .    -  ....))))

----------


## YUM

> ,   -  !   .    -  ....))))


   ...  . ( :  - )
    ....
  ? 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...  . ( :  - )
>     ....





> ...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

...
 ,       .       .... :Big Grin:

----------


## ,

> :
> "...     ,


        ,  ,    .      3-4   ,     .    3 ,     .       - ,    - "" -         .     "  ".  ""  .      .

----------

